# Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!



## AalNils (16. Mai 2006)

Huhu,

Nach meinem letzten (auch sehr spontanen Urlaub) auf Mallorca im März, wo ich eigentlich, dank meiner Gnädigsten viel Zeit ins Angeln investiert habe und auch gut fing, geht's nun in die Türkei.

Ehrlich gesagt war's nicht wirklich geplant, war am Montag mit meiner Frau shoppen, und naja, dann der stopp am Reisebüro .. Und wie das dann so ist "Och bitteeeeeee" hab ich mich dann doch irgendwie ueberreden lassen sehr Last-Minute für diesen Freitag noch zu buchen. :q 

Vor hatte ich auf etwas größere Fische zu gehen, weiß jemand, was gerade in der Türkei laeuft? "Levrek's" oder wie auch immer die Dinger heißen? 
Wie sieht's aus mit Hornhecht und Wolfsbarsch?

Ich habe vor mit kleinen Meeräschen als KöFi zu angeln, bin mir noch nciht ganz sicher wie, habe letztes Jahr einheimische beobachtet, wie sie eine Art Paternostersystem für KöFi hatten, allerdings, 9 Haken und 9 KöFis auf einer Handleine, dass muesste eigentlich ziemlich wehtun .


Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass dieser Urlaub Fang- und Bildertechnisch etwas besser wird. Das Ganze kommt dann ab dem 30.11. (leider nur 11 Tage, da Arbeit) hier rein.


So long, wer noch Tips hat immer her damit! 

Gruß

Der DauerurlauberderdankseinerFraubaldkeinPortemonaitmehrhat #d


----------



## mj23 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Hallo,

Levrek (gesprochen Lewreck) ist Wolfsbarsch. Und den gibt es eigentlich an der ganzen türkischen Küste.

Genauso sieht es bei den Meeräschen (tr. Kefal) aus. 'Ne Meeräsche als Köfi ist ideal auf Wolfsbarsch.

Falls Du aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Köfis fangen kannst, dann kauf Dir bei einem Fischhändler Sardinen (tr. Sardalya). Mit denen ging es bei mir auch ganz gut auf Wolfsbarsch.

Meine Montage war immer ziemlich einfach. 40 - 60gr Blei freillaufend und zum Vorfach hin gestoppt durch ein Wirbel. Dann ein Vorfach mit dem Köderfisch.
Ich habe den Köderfisch immer durch Styropor auftreiben lassen. Ich habe aber auch gesehen, daß einige den Köfi einfach auch dem Grund liegen lassen.

Vielleicht, weißt Du das schon, aber ich schreibe es trotzdem mal. Falls es dort einen Flusseinlauf gibt, dann würde ich in der Nähe dieses Einlaufes angeln.

Fasst hätte ich es vergessen, Hornhechte gibt es auch in der Türkei. Allerdings habe ich die Hornis vom Boot aus gefangen.

Dann bin ich mal auf Dein Bericht gespannt!


----------



## AalNils (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Danke für doe Antwort.

Du hast eigentlich genau die gleichen Montagen wie ich. Mein Ziel wird sein, mich vor Ort mal nach einer Ausfahrt zu Erkunden, da ich letztes Jahr als Gast auf einer solcher Fahrten war. 3 Leute waren auf dem Kutter am Angeln und zwei von Ihnen fingen ziemlich große Amberjacks. Allerdings, so glaube ich, schmerzen mir ziemlich die Finger beim Angeln auf Amberjacks mit der Handleine. Hatte an eine Softpilk Rute gedacht, die bei mir noch eingestaubt im Keller steht, 3,40 m WG 80 - 180 Gr.

Wie es mit meinem Hotel ist, weiß ich nicht genau, ich bin das erste mal in Alanya, die vorigen Male war ich immer in Side. Auf jeden fall, so ließ ich mir sagen, faellt das Wasser ziemlich steil in die Tiefe kurz nach dem Ufer ab, werde dann wohl mal in den Morgen oder Abendstunden (Bevor ich noch nen kapitalen Weißrussen fange) auf die Jagd gehen. Von Klippen oder sonstigem Gefels ist leider nichts zu sehen. Habe aber auch schon gute Erfahrungen mit der Brandungsangelei gemacht. Werd mal schauen.

Wie sieht's aus mit Kunstködern? Letztes Jahr wurden ziemlich viele Stachelrochen beim Spinnangeln gehakt, geht da ueberhaupt, außer man muss es reißen, etwas? 

Gruß


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Moin,

würde mir für kleines Geld ´nen Jeep mieten und ca. 30-40 km aus Alanya Richtung Osten fahren. Da gibt es prächtige Steilküsten und ´ne Menge Felsen im Wasser. Dort wird es auch sehr schnell tief. Das andere sind typisch flach abfallende Badestrände.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Micky (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Direkt in Alanya ist so ne Art "Felsenburg" mit Grotten, Wanderweg etc., ich denke dass Du in dem Bereich auch ganz gut angeln kannst. Im Hafen werden sicher auch Bootstouren angeboten. Einfach mal bei Deinem Reiseveranstalter nachfragen.

Der Strand fällt in Alanya in der Tat bereits nach 4-5 Metern steil ab, war auch etwas "erschrocken" und hab nen kräftigen Schluck Meerwasser genossen ;-)


----------



## mj23 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Ich bins nochmal.
Im türkischen Anglerforum, hat einer gestern dies hier gepostet:
http://www.amator-balikcilik.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1743

Er hat ihn am Montag gefangen. 5,5kg.
Methode: fragt lieber nicht. Dort ist die Methode, aber gang und gebe.


----------



## AalNils (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

.. Handleine, richtig? 

Was ist das fuer ein Vieh? Sieht mir weniger nach Levrek aus. 

Edit: Habe gerade den Threadtitel gelesen, es ist ein Levrek *g* 

Auf was hat er den gefangen?

(Du sprichst Tuerkisch? )

Gruß


----------



## mj23 (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Nee keine Handleine.
Ich sag mal so viel. Seine Montage besteht nur aus einem großen Drilling an der Schnur.

Und ja ich spreche türkisch.


----------



## AalNils (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Er hat ihn gerissen, oder?  

Hab mir gerade mal die anderen Threads angesehen, den einzigen Fisch, den ich da erkennen konnte, war Hornhecht und Makrele, aber da sind viele andere, die ich weder mit Fishbase, noch so zuordnen kann, sehr verwirrend . Naja, mal schauen, lohnt es sich momentan nur auf Wolfsbarsch, Äschen und Hornhecht? Oder gibt's noch was anderes? 

Gruß


----------



## boat_c19 (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Habe dir eine PN gesendet.


----------



## mj23 (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Ja er hat ihn gerissen.

Letztes Jahr als ich dort war, habe ich einen Jungen gesehen der dies auch getan hat. Der hat unmengen von Brot ins Wasser geworfen. Kurze Zeit später war es dort nur voll Meeräschen. Da hat er seinen Drilling dan einfach durchgezogen.

Man kann ja nichts sagen, ist halt ein anderes Land, wo diese Methode genauso normal ist, wie mit der Pose zu angeln.


----------



## AalNils (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Haaaaaaallihallo!

Ich bin eben gerade wieder zurueck gekommen. Leider war es Angeltechnisch doch nicht ganz so berauschend, wie von mir erwuenscht. Da der Manager vom Hotel auch angelte, gut Deutsch sprach, und mich einlud mit ihm jeden Morgen um 06:00 (! Katerkaterkater ) auf "Kefal" zu angeln, trat ich seiner gemuetlichen Runde natuerlich bei. Leider blieb ein großer Fisch bei mir aus, er allerdings fing vom Ufer mit Brot einen Fisch von 4,8 Kg.

Dann, so doof es klingt, hab ich mir ein Tretboot gemietet (man(n) denkt ja auch an seine Frau, nicht wahr?) und was geschah dort? Genau! Vertikalangeln auf Wolfsbarsch! 

Das Ganze war zwar auch nicht ganz so erfolgreicht, wie erwuenscht, dennoch hat es Spaß gemacht. (2 kleine, einer 15, der andere 22 cm)

Des weiteren habe ich tolle Aquariumfische, deren Namen ich immernoch nicht weiß gefangen, in allen Farben, Formen und Groessen.

Allerdings hat es mir ein Fisch besonders angetan, er heißt "Sokar" (zumindest sprechen die Tuerken das so).

Als ich am ersten Tag angeln war, dachte ich mir nichts boeses, als mir ein 24 cm großes Exemplar an den Haken ging, leider war der türkische Angelgeselle neben mir zu spaet dran, als ich den Fisch schon in der Hand hatte um ihn abzuhaken, Fazit -> Hand ums Dreifache geschwollen, dass fuer ganze 9 Tage .

Die Bilder von den "Riesen" werde ich nachher reinstellen, ich bin seit Gestern 10:00 auf den Beinen, auch ich brauche ein wenig Schlaf .

Alles in allem war es trotzdem sehr lustig und hat viel Spaß gemacht! 

Viele liebe Gruesse!


----------



## angler0507 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*



			
				AalNils schrieb:
			
		

> als ich den Fisch schon in der Hand hatte um ihn abzuhaken, Fazit -> Hand ums Dreifache geschwollen, dass fuer ganze 9 Tage .
> 
> Die Bilder von den "Riesen" werde ich nachher reinstellen, ich bin seit Gestern 10:00 auf den Beinen, auch ich brauche ein wenig Schlaf .
> 
> ...



Autsch! Das gleiche wäre mir in Spanien fast einmal als Kind passiert. Damals konnten mich Einheimische gerade noch davon ahhalten, den Fisch anzupacken. War wohl so was Petermänchen-artiges, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ist aber schon ne ganze Weile her 
Im Meer muss man echt höllisch aufpassen mit diesen ganzen grossen und kleinen Giftspritzern…


----------



## argon08 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

ein foto wäre mal ganz schön nicht das mir oder anderen das ganze auch passiert#6


----------



## boat_c19 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Hier das Petermännchen, habe es auch in Kroatien gefangen.

und hier die möglichen Folgen (scrollen bis zur Überschrift Petermännchen).

http://www.wordpressed.net/2005/01/


----------



## Airferdo (12. September 2006)

*AW: Türkei (Alanya) am 19.05!*

Ich war schon etliche male in Alanya, vor ca 15 Jahren haben sie die Meeräschen (richtige Riesen) so gefangen.Vorfach mit ca 20-30 kleinen Harken willkürlich um einen Klumpen Brot gewickelt ! Rein damit und nach kurzer Zeit nippelten die Äschen an dem Brot rum, bis sich der erste Kandiat an einem Harken "verschluckte" da waren echte Riesen dabei und das ganze passierte im Hafen am Roten Turm.Früher sind dieses Äschen den Badestrand am Cleopatra Beach auf und ab "patroliert" und ich bin ehrlich ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen die ein oder andere zu Harpunieren (ich war da 20 Jahre alt).Irgentwann waren die dann weg vom Strand. Unterhalb der Burg habe ich Rochen,Barsche,Hornhechte und Markrelen zu hauf gefangen (Grund und Wasserkugel).Ich habe dort auch schon oft getaucht und habe echt große Zackenbarsche und Rochen gesehen.


----------

